# Night of the Monster Mashup - New CD online now



## MonsterMashup (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi All!
Night of the Monster Mash-ups is the brand new halloween-themed CD for halloween 2008 from the people that brought you Monster Mashup, Son of Monster Mashup, Bride of Monster Mashup and Mashing Pumpkins! Artists included in this years Ghoulish CD are DJ BC, Mr Fab and his Bag o'heads, Cheekyboy, Voicedude FrogtheDawg and lots more!

To get your copy just visit the site!

REVENGE OF MONSTER MASHUP

hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for the post,DL'ed it,haven't had time to listen to it yet.


----------



## Rikki (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks so much! There's some good stuff on there. Are the other albums available anywhere?


----------



## MonsterMashup (Oct 13, 2008)

yes indeed they are

son of monster mashup is here:

Son of Monster Mash Up

and mashing pumpkins is here:

Mashuptown.com: Mashing Pumpkins

Bride of Monster Mashup is here:

Mashup Industries' Site - The Bride Of Monster Mashup

you will need a multiply account to download!

The new podcasts on the NOTLMM site will contain the best tracks from all the cd's over the next week or so. If I can locate one online I'll let you know. Monster Mashup is not available online at the moment!

enjoy!

Count von Cheekyboy


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

Been listening to those Monster Mash-ups for awhile ... this year's might be the best yet (though I missed Mashing Pumpkins ... getting it now). Big thanks to all DJs who contributed ... you are very, very creative.


----------



## Coffindan (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks for posting! Im always on the lookout for good Halloween themed music!


----------

